# Bloodworm



## Mr Mbuna (Nov 16, 2007)

I am posting this here as it is in relation to Tangs I have the issue.

Does anyone feed their tangs bloodworm on a regular basis (apart from tropheus and petros of course) and has anyone had any problems with it?

You hear a lot of bad stories about bloodworm and it seems one of my WC kilesas has gotten ill possibly as a result of using bloodworm, I just wondered whether anyone else had had any issues with it. I have stopped using it now.


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

I wouldn't use it. I used it when I first started out as a kid and it was just too much for the omnivore types. Calvus handled it ok but still not worth the risk imo


----------



## londonloco (Mar 31, 2011)

I've read over and over bloodworms are bad for fish. I've fed them to my fish for over 20 years, never had a problem. BUT, I only feed them once a week at most, realistically 3x a month. Never kept a fish that doesn't LOVE them. Even baby endlers try to gobble them up. Many might disagree, but in moderation, they are fine.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

londonloco said:


> I've read over and over bloodworms are bad for fish. I've fed them to my fish for over 20 years, never had a problem. BUT, I only feed them once a week at most, realistically 3x a month. Never kept a fish that doesn't LOVE them. Even baby endlers try to gobble them up. Many might disagree, but in moderation, they are fine.


I use bloodworms the same way. Maybe once every two weeks. It is basically a treat for them . With the Africans I would have no clue.


----------



## peter hardman (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi, I was told when I first started with Tangs never to feed them blood worms because their digestive system wouldn't handle them. I have also noticed in the aquarium shops that have their own Tanganyika breeding stock that they have written on the tank "DO NOT FEED BLOOD WORMS!"

I'm no expert so I'm only quoting what I have been told by others, if you have reliable info that shows bloodworms are OK for any tangs I would be grateful if you could share it with me.


----------



## shellies215 (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't have any solid info as to whether or not bloodworms are harmful, but my fish go absolutely nuts over mysis and krill, so I have no desire to try something else. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## borohands8593 (Apr 15, 2009)

bloodworms work with oscars and large central americans well, never fed them to africans though


----------



## Mr Mbuna (Nov 16, 2007)

I fed them to some fronts regularly for about three years with no problems but they were not wc. This kilesa is so maybe a little more delicate. Its one of those things that I have heard lots of bad vibes about over the years but have never actually met anyone who has had an issue so I'm just wondering whether there is much evidence to back up the scare stories and warnings.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I've seen reports of problems in Illness, but I guess how could you even prove problems are 100% attributable to feeding these bugs?

It makes sense to me that aquatic protein would be better, fatty protein would be bad, and healthy fish seem to view most anything edible as a treat. I don't understand why anyone would WANT to feed them.


----------



## woogie0004 (Jan 17, 2011)

when i first got my group of wild caught fronts blood worms was all they would eat for the first month i fed them every other day. no problems now that they eat krill brine shrimp and peletts they get bloodworms twice a month


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I fed blood worms to my n. caudopunctatus fry and they grew well and thrived on them. But, it'd be a mistake to draw any conclusions about the risks/benefits from that. I tend to be a bit skeptical like Mr. Mbuna. I know this has come partly from people like Ad Konings, but no one's infallible.



[b:21kxam6l said:


> Mr. Mbuna[/b]":21kxam6l]Its one of those things that I have heard lots of bad vibes about over the years but have never actually met anyone who has had an issue so I'm just wondering whether there is much evidence to back up the scare stories and warnings.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the advantages of feeding blood worms?


----------



## losi8t20 (May 7, 2011)

I am not familiar with blood worms,but I will loo into it and get back to you later...


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Bloodworm is not a very specific term.

Bloodworm

1. The red wormlike aquatic larva of the midge, Chironomus, which lives at the bottom of stagnant pools and ditches.
2. A freshwater oligochaete tubifex worm
3. Any of several small reddish worms used as angling bait.

Even if it is Chironomus only that is used look at the species it still could be!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chironomidae
Think about where they come from and are likely to be infected with.

Plus heard of lots of folk who get leach eggs with these as well as "unexplained fast breathing and fish losses".
And there is the prob to the human user too.

http://revista.seaic.es/junio99e/140-145.pdf
Best wear a mask and gloves when in close contact not an option for the fish though. :wink:

Why take these risks?
I know this does not constitute proof but when I heard from enough folk have had bad experiences with the stuff I stopped using it years ago.

All the best James


----------



## Mr Mbuna (Nov 16, 2007)

DJRansome said:


> What are the advantages of feeding blood worms?


Good question, but I guess one that could be asked about Mysis, krill, or any other food. Its certainly not essential or necessary to feed bloodworm; its just one of those things that's available to us and has been fed to fish for years; another option. One thing is certain though and that is that fish love them so I guess that's a good enough reason and maybe it helps bring them into breeding condition, but probably no more effectively than any other decent food. Whether my Kilesa became ill as a direct result of bloodworm or not I can't say for sure (it has recovered now thankfully) but I will avoid it in future just to be safe.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think mysis and krill are fed for the protein without fat. I've heard blood worm is fatty, is that not true?


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Bloodworms are about 90%water, as is most live food. So, whatever the analysis is for the rest of it, it can't be a lot of anything. My concern with bloodworms is all the **** that comes with them when frozen. I have no problem feeding live ones. I would bet there is little fat in them. Fatty foods are good for conditioning fish for spawning, as the eggs are very fatty.


----------

